# what a little star!



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well we have had Dudley for 4 days now and he is settling in so well, he only cried the first night and since then has settled in his crate from 11 until 6.45 (I cover crate with my dressing gown and leave a little extra space with a puppy pad). He is so confident and boy does he love exploring!! we can't take our eyes off of him for a second, we call him Dudley Drake now (Drake - as in the explorer), he's pretty good at climbing as well! He has also managed to get into the chicken run, ignored them and just tucked into their layers pellets! He can sit on command most of the time and can also do a mini recall (2 little steps back!) although I'm sure he thinks 'get busy' means 'go eat plants!!!' of course he is forgiven everything as he is just so cute.


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

He is adorable, enjoy these fun filled days x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok that is enough .. 

The first photo Skateboarding Dudley was cute ...

The second with your son (I presume) is adorable ... both little lads are cute ... 

and the third photo .. oh no I want a puppy


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Dudley Drake is just gorgeous and so photogenic. So glad you're enjoying your new puppy life.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Lovely puppy. Made me laugh about eating the chicken's pellets - our gisgo is always trying to get in with our chickens - but it is the chicken poo he tries to eat!!!


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Very cute indeed


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous photos


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

susanb said:


> Lovely puppy. Made me laugh about eating the chicken's pellets - our gisgo is always trying to get in with our chickens - but it is the chicken poo he tries to eat!!!


Oh he already tried that! along with a dead frog (wrestled that out of his mouth) and a tasty snail - lovely!!

Thank you all for the lovely comments.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah lovely pics Dawn. Isn't it wonderful when you see the children falling in love........
Dudley looks scrummy! x


----------



## helenboden (Nov 1, 2011)

*Dudley Drake*

Oh Dawn hes gorgeous XXXX I pick my litte "Anzil " tomorrow !!!!!! Excited is an understatement x Hope my little fella is as gorgeous and talented on the skateboard xxx Enjoy xx


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Fabulous photos. My Dexter likes chicken poo too


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

OMG, Dudley is the cutest puppy EVER (after Saffi of course )

So glad to hear you're enjoying puppy ownership - it's the best isn't it?


----------

